# Revo inshore vs. stradic FJ



## Vbfishin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey y'all I was just wonder what reel do y'all think will be pretty for catching specks?


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

Vbfishin said:


> Hey y'all I was just wonder what reel do y'all think will be pretty for catching specks?


they're both "pretty", but i would go with the fj. i think it's easier to throw lighter lures with a spinning setup. plus it's cheaper than the new inshore, which is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Many many love the Stradic, I have never had good luck with them. That new Revo Inshore is a fine feeling reel..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

stripperonmypole said:


> they're both "pretty", but i would go with the fj. i think it's easier to throw lighter lures with a spinning setup. plus it's cheaper than the new inshore, which is ridiculously expensive.


there is a Revo Inshore spinning reel out now...

http://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/revo/revo-inshore


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> there is a Revo Inshore spinning reel out now...
> 
> http://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/revo/revo-inshore


o whoops. i see.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like both reels but I wouldn't want ether one for trout. I would buy one with a slower gear ratio 4-1, nothing over 5-1.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Save your money and get a Penn 430 ssG


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Get yourself a Daiwa exceller 2500 5.3:1 gear ratio


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone that would buy a Stradic FJ, apparently is unaware of the Saros FA or is someone who's impractical. I like to think that I am capable of recognizing differences in quality more than the next guy and I can't seem to notice $5.00 more in quality, much less $50.00 more in a Stradic over a Saros.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

plotalot said:


> Anyone that would buy a Stradic FJ, apparently is unaware of the Saros FA or is someone who's impractical. I like to think that I am capable of recognizing differences in quality more than the next guy and I can't seem to notice $5.00 more in quality, much less $50.00 more in a Stradic over a Saros.


They are pretty much the same reel, I think the Stradic has one more ball bearing and a few more pounds of drag.

Another thing is the 2500 & 3000 are the same reel. The only difference is the spool is deeper on the 3000. I have a 2500FJ and it is a absolute joy to fish with. Smoothest reel I have ever fished with, perfect for trout fishing. :beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> I like both reels but I wouldn't want ether one for trout. I would *buy one with a slower gear ratio 4-1, nothing over 5-1*.


Truest statement of the whole thread.....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

speckhunter80 said:


> Save your money and get a Penn 430 ssG


And get used to continuosly buying new reels................


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

In my opinion a slow reel stinks for Trout fishing...So does a small reel. A 3000 Shimano Sustain or CI4 Srtadic are both fine Trout reels. If you want the best reel out there buy a 3000 Stella. As far as drag I use about 1.5 to 2 lbs tops for trout. The slow reels just can't keep up with a big Trout when he charges you...I like a reel that is big, fast, light and smooth. I do agree that there is little diffrence between a Saros and metal Stradic. I think the Stradic wraps the reel a little better and has a waterproof drag. Both a plus when fishing for Trout...Both are a little heavy. I have heard good things about the Revo. I am on the Shimano Pro staff so naturally I am going to say buy a Shimano. The bottom line is buy what you like and can afford. The CI4 Stradic is a hard reel to beat for the mone. I think that a 4000 Sustain is a great all around choice for a spinning reel for Trout, Pups and the like. Load it with 10 lb braid and it will cast a mile and it will catch about anything that swims. All reels are smooth right out of the box. The question is how long will it stay that way is the real world of fishing?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

surf rat said:


> In my opinion a slow reel stinks for Trout fishing...So does a small reel. A 3000 Shimano Sustain or CI4 Srtadic are both fine Trout reels. If you want the best reel out there buy a 3000 Stella. As far as drag I use about 1.5 to 2 lbs tops for trout. The slow reels just can't keep up with a big Trout when he charges you...I like a reel that is big, fast, light and smooth. I do agree that there is little diffrence between a Saros and metal Stradic. I think the Stradic wraps the reel a little better and has a waterproof drag. Both a plus when fishing for Trout...Both are a little heavy. I have heard good things about the Revo. I am on the Shimano Pro staff so naturally I am going to say buy a Shimano. The bottom line is buy what you like and can afford. The CI4 Stradic is a hard reel to beat for the mone. I think that a 4000 Sustain is a great all around choice for a spinning reel for Trout, Pups and the like. Load it with 10 lb braid and it will cast a mile and it will catch about anything that swims. All reels are smooth right out of the box. The question is how long will it stay that way is the real world of fishing?


I think this guy has caught a trout or 2 so he might be worth listening too

9


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

How about in the surf? You can use anything bait fishing for them or on a boat. Slow is the only way to go! I love my Stradic's but they are useless on trout in the surf.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Useless? Too fast? I don't understand. I guess maybe if your wrist defaults to one steady cranking speed. To each his own though. My stradics put hundreds of trout on the sand this year, not to mention the plastic boat. Like surf rat alluded, I'd much rather have the extra cranking speed if necessary, whether that be catching up to a charging fish or quickly reloading to fire another cast. Just because you're driving a Ferrari doesn't mean you gotta go 150. Besides, the overwhelming majority of the time, I induce action on my lures with the rod, not the reel. The reel is there to pick up slack and feed drag, not so much a "high speed" winch. But again, to each his own. If a "slow" reel makes you feel like you are able to work your lure properly, have at it. I'm pretty sure I can crank my stradics as slow as any other reels out there.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SR has caught a bunch of big Trout but as said Surf and Boat is like apples and oranges......


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I fish for Trout from shore a lot more than I fish for them in a boat. Catching Trout is catching Trout. As far as bait fishing from a boat I don't know what you are talking about. I only use lures for Trout. And I move them with my rod not my reel. What UNCdub13 said is spot on. It is much better to have the speed when you need it. But to each his own. If a slow reel has any advantage for trout fishing I sure dont know what it could be. I guarantee you I fish baits as slow as anyone out there when I need to. All my reel does is take up slack between twitches and burn the bait back asap after the lure is out of the strike zone. There is really no reason to use a slow reel and several reasons to use a fast one in my opinion.


----------

